# Old guys & square bills



## New River Rat (Feb 1, 2018)

In my best Will Smith from _Men in Black_; "Hey, old guys".

Before the "modern" era of squarebill crankbaits, does anyone remember a crankbait that had a square bill or a reasonably squarebill? 

Currently:















I've actually got one in mind, but I don't want to sway the replies>


----------



## onthewater102 (Feb 1, 2018)

Don't know what the name of it is - but I definitely have one that was my grandfathers made of balsa with a metal lip - no idea how old it is but it's definitely 40yrs + which would certainly predate any plastic square bill.

Hopefully I'll remember to get a pic up when I get home tonight.


----------



## LDUBS (Feb 20, 2018)

The suspense is killing me. I know I'm going to slap myself when I see the response.


----------



## New River Rat (Feb 22, 2018)

The one I had in mind is almost a squarebill, on boat floor. From yesterday, circa 1980..... :wink:


----------



## Scott F (Feb 22, 2018)

These are al about 30 years old. Best as I remember they are, from left to right, a Rapala Fat Rap, a Cordell Big O, a Lindy Shadling, a Storm Mag Wart lure, and a Rebel Super Teeny Wee R. I don't think the Rebel bait still is offered with a squarebill


----------



## New River Rat (Feb 24, 2018)

Everything old is new again. The Fat Rap was started in the late '70's until about '90 or so.


----------



## LDUBS (Feb 24, 2018)

I remember the Big O's from way back then. We used to buy rebel lures at places like Kmart and the large drug stores (maybe Payless?). We considered them expensive and had to stretch that hard earned dollar.


----------



## New River Rat (Feb 26, 2018)

The pic above showed the Fat Rap I was using last Wednesday on boat floor. 



Here's some that are square or almost square (kinda like my carpentry work).

L-R: Creek Chub something, feels like aluminum; L&S Bass-Master 15; Heddon Firetail Sonic; No idea; Early plastic Big-O, post wooden; Mann's ?




Here's my current batch of Fat Raps. These are for fishing, although there are collectors out there that puts them away for some reason....anyway, not a true square, but what I call a coffin-lip.


----------



## Butthead (Mar 11, 2018)

I've got a few Rapala fat raps with the square bills. I didn't realize they were collector's items.


----------



## Doc Arroyo (Jun 7, 2018)

New River Rat said:


> In my best Will Smith from _Men in Black_; "Hey, old guys".
> 
> Before the "modern" era of squarebill crankbaits, does anyone remember a crankbait that had a square bill or a reasonably squarebill?




I still fish an old Big-O that we always called the one-knocker. It is hollow bodied, and has a single large ball bearing in it. I know the retrieve speed is right when I feel that thing knocking back and forth. Runs about 1 1/2' deep, and smacks bass when they do not quite want to commit to topwater strikes.


----------

